# [MS-SQL] Führende Nullen entfernen



## olly1882 (21. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe zwei Views, bei den der Primärschlüssel an sich gleich ist. Jedoch ist der Primärschlüssel in View A einfach eine Zahl, in View B ist hat diese Zahl führende Nullen. Da auch Buchstaben in der Zeichenfolge vorkommen können, sind die Primärschlüssel somit Stirng. Hat jemand von euch ne Idee, wie ich im Microsoft SQL Server die führenden Nullen weg bekomme? Bei google finde ich nur Lösungen für Oracle, aber die krieg das im MS SQL-Server nicht umgesetzt.

Hier das Google-Beispiel für Oracle:
select to_char (anzahl * preis, '999G990D00') Umsatz
from auftrag_pos
where auftrag_nr = 1;


----------



## olly1882 (21. April 2005)

Nach einen super Tipp von nem Kollegen kommt hier die Lösung:
SELECT 
	CASE WHEN isnumeric(child)=1 THEN convert(VARCHAR, convert(INTEGER, child))
		ELSE convert(VARCHAR, child)
	END AS INT_child
FROM
	"Tabellenname"


----------

